# LCD TV Screen or Monitor?



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok guys so basically the last project failed because of the old tv, so Ive changed my plans and will instead get a new 20- 26 inch lcd tv screen or monitor for my room, to go along with my computer speakers and hopefully normal speakers (other thread dedicated to that)

Now what I want to know is, if I am going to use the screen/monitor for my computer, and then I will probably be purchasing a tv tuner to watch tv on the computer, would it be better to buy a monitor or a tv screen (either one being lcd)?

Would the monitor give me the best video quality of 1080p at a cheaper price than the lcd tv screen for example?

Any recommendations or tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Moved to *Video Displays*


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry, could you possibly answer my question though?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I do not know.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Main difference between computers computer LCD and LCD TV is brightness and contrast ratio. TV will be brighter and have better contrast, computer monitor will be less expensive.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree with Marshall. One factor is that a 1920x1200 computer monitor that has DVI with HDCP will normally also have the ability to accept 1080p via the traditional VGA connection -- thereby giving you two different selectable inputs. Response time often is very good for newer LCD computer monitors (4 ms or even 2 ms) giving you less ghosting for hi motion items. 

Both Dell (S2409W) and ACER (P241WBD) have good 24" 1920x1200 monitors in the under $400 price range. The new $349 Dell actually has VGA, DVI and HDMI connections and is a more exact 1920x1080 display -- better 16:9 aspect ratio match.


----------

